# Questions About Taking Amrit



## Jaspreet08 (May 29, 2008)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

I'm considering taking Amrit next week, and I had few questions. Some are quite silly, so please forgive me. 

Q1. They say, you take amrit when Guruji is ready to accept you, not when you are. But then why do a lot of people "break" their amrit after taking it?

Q2. I know you are suppose to be sexually active only with your wife. What about self-pleasure? When it is just impossible to resist.

Q3. Can I stow away the kirpan in the luggage on an airplane?

Q4. Does my turban need to be of a certain length? I'm only tie a small dastaar, and do not have a full turban.

Q5. What if I miss my prayers or cannot wake up at amritwela?

Thank you. God bless.
Jaspreet


----------



## Archived_member7 (May 30, 2008)

bhai jaspreet ji 
                            lakh lakh vadhaiyaan to you ..for taking this decision ..i m not a amridhari myself however i shall try to answer yor questions to the best of my knowledge ..my veers on this site may correct me if i m wrong ..so bhul chuk muaaf karni ...

*Yor Question* : They say, you take amrit when Guruji is ready to accept you, not when you are. But then why do a lot of people "break" their amrit after taking it?

*My answer* : The Guru Sachche Paadshaah ji is always ready to accept you provided you have the will in you ...Well such people are not clear abt their intentions or may not even have that will in them are not able to resist worldy  'mats ' around them. Sikhi to them is more like symbology ..for example its like a thinking based on beliefs like ..u might find them saying ..i m a sardar's son so i keep it ..its just that he or she is born ina gursikh family and feels it like an obligation  

*Yor Question* Q2. I know you are suppose to be sexually active only with your wife. What about self-pleasure? When it is just impossible to resist.

*My answer* I personally do not think there is anyting to stop you frm Masturbation ..yes there are a number of saloks which do stop you frm eyeing another's wife...i have come across them while doing Paath of Sukhmani Sahib.

*Yor Question* Q3. Can I stow away the kirpan in the luggage on an airplane?

*My answer* This might be possible ..i have carried snap knives ..same size of kirpans ..so you could too 

*Yor Question* Q4. Does my turban need to be of a certain length? I'm only tie a small dastaar, and do not have a full turban.

*My answer*  The cloth is about 1.5 to 2 meters long. The length will vary depending on if you do a single wrap around, or a few. You can adjust the size to your preference. Refer to : How to Tie a Turban (Sikh/Sikhism Styles)


*Yor Question* Q5. What if I miss my prayers or cannot wake up at amritwela?

*My answer* Well Amrit vela is considered the best time for Naam Simran ..however we dont belive in this concept pf considering everything which is not done according to the rules as Sins ..i belive its a christian/muslim concept of you being the sinner all the time ..You can try on week ends probably..well ..i had a tough time since i worked in odd shifts ..and had this guilt in me till i visited Huzoor Sahib in Nanded Maharashtra ..and was told to recite the Mool Mantar atleast ..one mala could be done ..that is 108 beads ..we are learners ..as the word Sikh means ..

Lets crawl our way to the Door of the Akal Purakh ..

I wish you the best and shall pray for you ..i m very happy about yor decision ..i wish i was one too....

Regards and best wishes....
Raaj Karega Khalsa


----------



## Jaspreet08 (May 30, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the reply, Rajkhalsa Ji. I kinda thought along the same lines as those answers.

I talked to a real wise Babaji today, and he shed some light on taking amrit, not really on my questions about it. 

He said when people use to come to Guru Gobind Singh Ji Maharaj wanting to take amrit, he would have them build up their devotion and yearning for Akal Purakh by being in the sangat for at least 6-7 years (if I'm correct), and then ask again if there were sure even after that period. 

As much enthusiasm as I may have for it, it is something I should not take lightly. I was more less given the idea by a Jathedar. It is definetely in the future, but I'm not sure next week is the right time just yet.  Forgive me if I let on that my decision was to definetely to take amrit next week. Thanks for your replies.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Sikh80 (May 31, 2008)

Dear jaspreet,

Congratulations!!
Once you are through I would like to be enlightened and encouraged by you.I have been postponing it for quite sometime. 
Kindly accept my heartiest congrats and well wishes again.

Warm regards


----------



## Jaspreet08 (May 31, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Dear jaspreet,
> 
> Congratulations!!
> Once you are through I would like to be enlightened and encouraged by you.I have been postponing it for quite sometime.
> ...


 
I'm sorry, Sikh80. It is not a definite decision. My apologizes if I gave that impression. I think I will be waiting a little longer.


----------



## Bmandur (May 31, 2008)

Jaspreet:

Congraulations:

This will be your first step toward your life.

Warm & best wishes to you

Gur Fateh


----------



## mannii (Feb 23, 2011)

I had also made the decision to take amrit, but have decided to wait a little longer until I am fully prepared and ready.... I recommend this to you as well jaspreet as i believe we shouldn't rush into things until we are fully ready! 
well done and congrats.... I am very happy! :happykaur:


----------

